# Neofinetia 3 tiger & 1 fukurin



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2017)

Tiger varieties are my favorites, but since I have hard time getting the right color, I only have so many.

It seems like the little Kinyuko is not only a robust grower, but an easy "tanner"!
Just no flowers yet.
Everyone else has a spike at varying stages.
Kogane nishiki was all green back in March when I got it, but one random leaf started to show some yellow. I wish the whole plant was yellow like some fabulous specimen I see at exhibits. Oh, well...

Kinroukaku is a good tanner, but slower grower. I have one more of this same variety and under the same conditions, that one doesn't tan very well at all.

Kogane nishiki







Kinyuko





Kinroukaku






Gojo Fukurin
It has two spikes, but only one is developing normally, but only three buds it looks.


----------



## Lanmark (May 9, 2017)

That little Kinyuko is nice! Where'd you get it?


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2017)

Nice! My Koganenishiki responds well to the light. But I seem to remember having an opposite problem of too yellow (I just don't like the complete yellow look).


----------



## abax (May 9, 2017)

Very, very pretty plants HP. Please post pic when you
have some blooms.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 10, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> That little Kinyuko is nice! Where'd you get it?



From my aunt.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 10, 2017)

naoki said:


> Nice! My Koganenishiki responds well to the light. But I seem to remember having an opposite problem of too yellow (I just don't like the complete yellow look).



I will post some pictures later. 

What light are you using on yours??
I wish I had the yellow "problem" 

Apparently, there are genetic aspects to how yellow they can get as I see Orchid Web sells two types of Kogane nishiki, highly variegated & typical at different prices. 

I see super golden yellow ones at exhibits but of course they never tell you what they do as it's both courtesy and secrets. It's a brutal world of competition it seems. All they say is "more sun but don't burn".

I had my Kinroukaku in the south window with sheer curtain. It would get strong light for good chunk of the day, yet the color stayed the same. I tried T8 for a month or two and that had no influence.
I switched it back to window. Over the winter, they greened a bit. 
This spring, they showed a bit of stress with yellow part being overly bright and many purple spots, which really ruined the aesthetic of the plants. 

Kogane Nishiki seems like a reluctant tanner for me.


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> From my aunt.



Oh I see Barampung has them.  I might have to order one next time around.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 10, 2017)

Kinyuko is common in Korea while Kinroukaku and Kogane nishiki are not. 
All are rather cheap as they are all easily propagated via seeds. 
The problem is I hardly see nicely colored seedlings of Kinroukaku and Kogane nishiki. 

Some fukurin varieties are also common, and I'm not sure if they are mericloned as I've seen a big farm full of just two or three varieties. Can't be divisions given the abundance, and Fukurins don't breed true via seeds as far as I know.


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2017)

The big farms of Fukurin plants you speak of almost certainly have to be making clones, or maybe they are making heavy use of chemicals to promote rapid growth, including but not limited to Brassinosteroids and seaweed extracts.

I am happy with my Hana-Kin. Now I need to get a Joumonnohikari and a Kinyuko. My Hana-Kin has yellowed up nicely under a 4000K 40° PAR38 LED lamp at a distance of about 1.5 feet.


----------



## naoki (May 10, 2017)

It was yellow when I had it outside under direct sun (maybe 4-6 hours?). But in the summer, we don't have night much, so even without direct light, they get a lot. In the winter, they are under light, so it gets a bit of green. It is under 4 bulbs of 15W Sunritek T8LEDs (4000K) per 4'x1.5' area, about 6-8". Similar to 4-6 bulbs of T8 fluorescent bulbs.

But as you said, they may be individual differences.

Mark, in Japanese websites, people were mentioning that Kinyukou (especially seed propagated ones) is pretty difficult to tell the difference from Koganenishiki when they are mature. On the top photo, left one is Kinyukou, the right one is koganenishiki. https://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/falcata_fuji/63961036.html
One person mentioned that the root of Kinyukou is paler (whiter).
I think the original Kinyukou was very expensive (before the flood of seed propagated ones). Koganenishiki is derived from selfing of Suminagashi, Kinyukou is older, and derived from Shizuoka Prefecture.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 10, 2017)

Mark- I looked up Hanakin and NWO had it in the past it seems.
There is also a variety, which I know the Chinese character but not in Japanese, but a cross between Kinroukaku & Koganenishiki. It basically looks like either parents but more like Kinroukaku with red center and red root tips. 

I'm sure the results vary among off spring, of course, but I plan on remaking it. 
My will miss blooming just about two weeks. Gotta save pollen.

Naoki- I read that Kinyuko was very expensive for a long time as it was a very slow grower and took 30 years to make five divisions. The birth of Kogane nishiki is very interesting as it arose as a random mutation among totally different variety. 
Seedlings seem to be much better growers for both type, though! 
I just looked at the root tips on both and I can't tell the difference. 
I agree that they look basically the same. Gotta hold dearly to the tags. lol


----------



## Lanmark (May 10, 2017)

Does your Kinyuko seem to be a slow grower, Happy, or am I to assume yours is a well-variegated seedling which grows better than the original?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 11, 2017)

Both Kinyuko & Kogane nishiki seem to be vigorous when it comes to adding new growths. 
Definitely much faster than the original, which is said to have taken three decades to make five divisions. I wonder if it's true or perhaps the plant was diseased? lol

For now, Kinyuko is very common along with Setsusan and Fugaku. 
The thing is almost all the Kinyuko seedlings are nicely colored while Setsusan is almost always terrible quality almost like regular green varieties. What's the point, right? At least they are all cheap but still carry the same name as the parent.
Fugaku seedlings are just highly variable, so market trend seems to dictate price on certain desired variegation of the time.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 11, 2017)

naoki said:


> Nice! My Koganenishiki responds well to the light. But I seem to remember having an opposite problem of too yellow (I just don't like the complete yellow look).



Finally...Both are Kogane nishiki and this is what I would love to have!


----------



## Lanmark (May 11, 2017)

Looking back, I can say I regret passing on some of the plants I've had the opportunity to buy. Glenn Lehr, former owner of New World Orchids, used to have some amazing plants! The previous photos remind me of some of his offerings.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2017)

The pot is gorgeous. Maybe more expensive than the plant?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 12, 2017)

I would think the pot in the second photo costs more with the style of the rim.
Kinyuko is common, but not at this size, plus such nicely colored specimen at this size will garner some money. 

So, I don't know which will cost more, but I would say the plant cost more.

You can buy a nice pot like this for around $200 unless it is from some very well known potter.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2017)

I love the Gojo Fukurin. What is the one behind it?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 15, 2017)

Tenkei fukurin, but only slightly yellow that I can't distinguish them easily.


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Tenkei fukurin, but only slightly yellow that I can't distinguish them easily.



Do you have a plant shot? 

I can't distinquish with neos unless it's blantantly different. Lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 15, 2017)

I'm the same way. Tenkei being a yellow Fukurin mutation of Gojo, they are basically identical, plus adding to the problem is that not all plants have the same yellow color even under the same growing conditions. 
I can't even tell the difference between those and Higashidemiyako unless the latter had pink root tips. lol ok, a little bit of exaggeration there, but, honestly, only things like Fukiden which has relatively wide leaves with very clear variegation is rather easy to identify for me.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm the same way. Tenkei being a yellow Fukurin mutation of Gojo, they are basically identical, plus adding to the problem is that not all plants have the same yellow color even under the same growing conditions.
> I can't even tell the difference between those and Higashidemiyako unless the latter had pink root tips. lol ok, a little bit of exaggeration there, but, honestly, only things like Fukiden which has relatively wide leaves with very clear variegation is rather easy to identify for me.



Interesting. I usually can tell the difference between Gojo and Tenkei, the later not only having more yellow leaves, but in my opinion is a bit more stout growing - both broader and stronger looking leaves than Gojo. That may just be in my head though. Higashidemiyako is a totally different looking plant IMO - not up to the level of Tenkei or Gojo. Of course Fukiden is king, but others are nice as well.

One other thing with Tenkei, it seems to have more steady variegation compared with Gojo, which has a tendency to grow pure yellow or near pure yellow growths. For that reason I like Tenkei the best of the "cheap" fukurin types.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2017)

You are right. The leaves are thicker and broader in the order of Tenkei > Gojo > Nigashide, plus nigashidemiyako has a very different green tone. 
But overall, I wouldn't be able to easily tell them apart if there were a bunch of these mixed together with no tags. lol 

I've seen some different Gojofukurin and wonder how that could be. 
Aren't they all divisions or mericlone??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 16, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> One other thing with Tenkei, it seems to have more steady variegation compared with Gojo, which has a tendency to grow pure yellow or near pure yellow growths. For that reason I like Tenkei the best of the "cheap" fukurin types.



And Tenkei costs a lot more than the other two in the US. 
Still, much cheaper than Fukiden.

I hear Fukiden is quite the diva. lol


----------

